# OT&W Train Show



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

OT&W Train Show at Thanksgiving Point Lehi, Utah All Scales January 16 & 17 
Hours Friday 3 PM---9 PM
Saturday 10 AM----6PM


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

We expect a full report with pix/video and commentary!


----------

